# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Mosfet-Amp "Fiaska"

## spirakos

Το σχεδιο ειχε κυκλοφορησει στο purediy.gr με την ονομασια Mashenka και αργοτερα Bianka ή το αντιστροφο


Το υλοποιησα, το μετρησα και το βαφτισα Fiaska.


Input sensivity = 1Vrms = 1.4Vp
Gain = 25
Damping Factor = 200
Output Power = 80Wrms @ 8 Ohm / 120Wrms @ 4 Ohm
BW @ full power = 5 Hz* - 100 Khz (-3db)


Οι 5 κυκλοι περιοριζονται απο το RC εισοδου (39Κ & 1μ)

Συνεχιζεται...

----------

dinos.liaskos (05-12-19), 

Hulk (28-11-19), 

Lord Vek (24-11-19), 

Panoss (22-11-19), 

SeAfasia (23-11-19), 

selectronic (22-11-19)

----------


## Panoss

Άι λάικ! Πώς ακούγεται;
Και το όνομα πώς προέκυψε;

----------


## spirakos

Και τα 2 καναλια ειναι στην ιδια πλακετα
Ουσιαστικα σχεδιασα μονο το 1ο καναλι, εκανα περιστροφη για το 2ο, ενωσα τις τροφοδοσιες και προσθεσα πυκνωτες

Η μικρη πλακετα με τον onboard μετ/στη ειναι για ελεγχο στροφων ανεμιστηρα με θερμιστορ και on/off με μπουτον του μεγαλου μετ/στη μεσω ρελε
 Αυτο ειναι και η προσωπικη μου πινελια στο προτζεκτ






Συνεχιζεται..

----------

Lord Vek (24-11-19), 

SeAfasia (23-11-19)

----------


## nick1974

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.
Λευκη πλακετα που και ποσο ?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ILIAS GR

Τα ισχύος πια είναι;

----------


## spirakos

Μετρησεις τετραγωνων σε πληρη ισχυ, κανενας οικτος













Θεωρω πως η κληση στα 50Ηζ οφειλεται στο 1ης ταξης RC φιλτρο εισοδου
Μου θυμιζει το φαινομενο στην παρακατω εικονα


Αν καποιος γνωριζει καλυτερα, ας μας διαφωτισει εδω




Συνεχιζεται..

----------


## spirakos

Πρωτη εικονα το σχηματικο του ενισχυτη





Δευτερη εικονα η μικρη πλακετα με τα 2 κυκλωματα σε ενα
Στη θεση της RV2 μπηκαν 2 NTC 1ΚΩ παραλληλα, ενα σε καθε ψυκτρα


Α) On/Off με το ιδιο button. Με ενα απλο πατημα οπλιζει ρελε και τροφοδοτει τον μεγαλο μετ/στη. Δευτερο πατημα 1.5 δευτερολεπτο και διακοπτει
Β) Κυκλωμα ελεγχου στροφων ανεμιστηρα με αντιστασεις NTC πανω στην ψυκτρα. 7.5 - 12V για 25 - 60 βαθμους κατα προσεγγιση. Ανοιγει/κλεινει με τον ιδιο τροπο





Τα μονα που πληρωσα ηταν το κουτι και τη πλακετα ενισχυτη με τα υλικα της.Ολα τα υπολοιπα παλιο στοκ Κατω απο 100 γιουρια

----------

SeAfasia (23-11-19)

----------


## spirakos

> Άι λάικ! Πώς ακούγεται;
> Και το όνομα πώς προέκυψε;



Το πως ακουγεται ειναι υποκειμενικο και σιγουρα δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να το κρινει
Αν δε παινεψεις το σπιτι σου να πεσει να σε θαψει
Το ονομα επειδη ειχε πολλες πιθανοτητες να βγει φιασκα το εργο. Ουτε προσομοιωση δεν εκανα, απλα εκτελεσα





> πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.
> Λευκη πλακετα που και ποσο ?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Allpcb, 17$/5pcs





> Τα ισχύος πια είναι;



2SK1058 & 2SJ162

----------


## selectronic

Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ καλή κατασκευή!

Γιατί χρειάζεται η R7=39Κ στην είσοδο, με τι οδηγείς τον ενισχυτή?
Τον έχεις φτιάξει σαν τελικό (RCA in / speakers out και ένα on/off), αν βγάλεις το φίλτρο από την είσοδο (και τον AC-couple πυκνωτή) έχεις πρόβλημα με DC? Γιατί λογικά κάτι σε προενισχυτή υπάρχει πριν για volume control κτλ, χρειάζεται πυκνωτής απαραίτητα ανάμεσα στα δύο?
Ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω έτσι, και πάλι μπράβο για την κατασκευή!

----------


## chipakos-original

> πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.
> Λευκη πλακετα που και ποσο ?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Η λευκή πλακέτα είναι εύκολη υπόθεση. Ετσι πλέον τις φτιάχνω εγώ για να έχω ευανάγνωστο τοπογραφικό.Στο Avatar που έχω είναι χρώμα ασημί ή γκρι όπως θέλεις πες το, κι αυτό αρκετά ευανάγνωστο αλλά το λευκό καλύτερο. Και Sorry για την παρέμβαση σε αυτό το νήμα.

----------


## maouna

προσεχε τα R10 και Q4 γιατι θα ζεστενονται αρκετα. θα προτεινα R4 στα 2 βαττ,Q4 το BC550 σαυτην την ταση δεν κανει για αυτη την  θεση θα τα τιναξει. καλυτερα 2SD669Α με μικρη ψυχτρα  αλλα εχει αλλα pin. επισης οι ζενερ  παραλληλες δεν ειναι απολυτα ομοιες για να μοιραζοντε το ιδιο ρευμα. Q1-Q2 ούτε εδω BC560 . BC556 οριακα,2N5401 καλή λύση, KSA992 και 2SA970 ιδανικά.ολα αυτα όμως εχουν διαφορετικα πιν.

Για μένα προσωπικα ο ενισχυτης θελει πολλές αλλαγές.θα παιξει εκ πρωτης ετσι οπως ειναι αλλα στο συντομο μελλον φοβάμαι καπνό....

----------


## spirakos

> Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ καλή κατασκευή!
> Γιατί χρειάζεται η R7=39Κ στην είσοδο, με τι οδηγείς τον ενισχυτή?



Δεν εχω αναλυσει καθολου το σχεδιο, απλα το εμπιστευτηκα γνωριζοντας μονο πως το εχει ενας γνωστος και ειναι ευχαριστημενος
Για την R7 θεωρω πως ειναι απαραιτητη για την πολωση της βασης του Q1 και οποιοδηποτε εξωτερικο DC θα προκαλεσει αλλοιωση
Αν καποιος γνωριζει πως το προηγουμενο σταδιο ειναι DC free τοτε δεν χρειαζεται ο πυκνωτης
Αν εχω λαθος καποιος να με διορθωσει





> προσεχε τα R10 και Q4 γιατι θα ζεστενονται αρκετα θα προτεινα R4 στα 2 βαττ (νομιζω τοσο ειναι αλλα σιγουρα δεν θερμενεται, εχω τσεκαρει ολα τα υλικα), Q4 το BC550 σαυτην την ταση δεν κανει για αυτη την  θεση θα τα τιναξει. (Εχεις δικιο, 47V ειναι επικινδυνα οριακα, εχει βεβαια ψυκτρα, αν κλαταρει θα αλλαξω τη ζενερ σε 43V) στα καλυτερα 2SD669Α με μικρη ψυχτρα  αλλα εχει αλλα pin. επισης οι ζενερ  παραλληλες δεν ειναι απολυτα ομοιες για να μοιραζοντε το ιδιο ρευμα (Επισης συμφωνω αλλα και μια ειναι αρκετη, οι 2 ειναι για ψυχολογικους λογους ασφαλειας). Q1-Q2 ούτε εδω BC560 (Αυτα θεωρω πως δεν εχουν προβλημα, η ταση λειτουργιας τους ειναι 37.5V). BC556 οριακα,2N5401 καλή λύση, KSA992 και 2SA970 ιδανικά.ολα αυτα όμως εχουν διαφορετικα πιν.
> 
> Για μένα προσωπικα ο ενισχυτης θελει πολλές αλλαγές.θα παιξει εκ πρωτης ετσι οπως ειναι αλλα στο συντομο μελλον φοβάμαι καπνό....



Ευχαριστω για τις παρατηρησεις σου, η αληθεια ειναι πως απλα εδειξα τυφλη εμπιστοσυνη που το εχει υλοποιησει και αλλος
Ελπιζω το ονομα φιασκα να μην βγει αληθινο, παιζει ηδη 2 μηνες. Οπως και να εχει ευχαριστω για την προειδοποιηση

----------


## Alex.137

Κατ΄ αρχήν συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια. Σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ με τον Πάνο ότι δουλεύει στα όρια και όχι μόνο στα τρανζίστορ εισόδου αλλά και κατά την γνώμη μου τολμώ να πω και στα εξόδου. Σε ένα ιταλικό ενισχυτή που έχω, ίδιας περίπου σχεδιαστικής φιλοσοφίας με τον δικό σου, έχει είσοδο και driver βασισμένη στα MPSA42 και MPSA92 με τάση τροφοδοσίας +-45 και παρότι που είναι υποτίθεται full protect έχω καταφέρει μία φορά να κάψω τα εξόδου στο ένα κανάλι.
 Εάν δεις εδώ ο Elliott προτείνει μέγιστη τάση τροφοδοσίας τα +-42Volt για το ένα ζευγάρι εξόδου.
Μπορείς βέβαια να το αφήσεις ως έχει αν δεν έρχεσαι συχνά στο τσακίρ κέφι μιας και είναι αλλαγή με σημαντικό κόστος.

Ο πυκνωτής εισόδου που και κατά την δική μου γνώμη σου χαλάει την εικόνα του τετραγώνου πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί γιατί μπορεί ένας προενισχυτής να είναι ναι μεν DC free όπως για παράδειγμα είναι ένας παθητικός προενισχυτής, αλλά έχει το ποτενσιόμετρο στην έξοδο του και αυτό πιστεύω ότι αρκεί για να μεταβάλει την πόλωση του διαφορικού με άμεσο αποτέλεσμα DC offset στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή.
Μην ξεχνάμε εδώ ότι η ανάδραση είναι σχεδιασμένη έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να ενισχύσει και DC τάσεις.

Γιάννη για τον ίδιο λόγο η R7 δεν μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί γιατί πολύ απλά χαλώντας την πόλωση  του διαφορικού θα πάρεις τα ηχεία στο χέρι.

Αυτό που είδα στο κύκλωμα που έχεις ανεβάσει και που πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να προσθέσεις είναι, ότι δεν υπάρχει στην είσοδο ένα Low-pass  φίλτρο έτσι ώστε να περιορίσεις το εύρος ζώνης για να μην ενισχύονται  RF παράσιτα. Θεωρώ ότι είναι απαραίτητο για την αποφυγή προβλημάτων που έχουν να κάνουν κυρίως με λόγους σταθερότητας, από μακριά καλώδια και όχι μόνο.

Επίσης το Zobel στην έξοδο πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο (λείπει το πηνίο με την αντίσταση) για τον ίδιο λόγο που περιγράφω παραπάνω. Η RF μπορεί να εισέλθει στον ενισχυτή και από τα καλώδια των ηχείων και εν μέσω της ανάδρασης να φτάσει στον διαφορικό εισόδου και να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα.
Εάν θες ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ στο σημείο που μιλά για Amplifier in-stability και κάτω για να πάρεις μια ιδέα για το τι παίζει.

Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος.

----------


## spirakos

Αλεξανδρε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες

Ο,τι αφορα τη σταθεροτητα ειναι ευκολο να προσθεσω απο 2 υλικα σε εισοδο και εξοδο και θα το κανω αργοτερα
Και για το Q4 που ειναι το μονο εκτος οριων ειναι ευκολο να αλλαξω τις ζενερ στα 43V

Το να ριξω την ταση στα μεγαλα δεν ειναι ευκολο οποτε θα μεινει ως εχει. Εξαλου τα ρευματα οσο παιζει μουσικη φτανουν μαξ τα 2/3 σε σχεση με αυτα που δοκιμασα σε τετραγωνο απο 5Hz ως 100Khz σε πληρη ισχυ

Τα αρθρα των Elliot & Lenard ειναι πολυ καλα τα αναρτω ξανα παρακατω
High Power, High Fidelity Lateral MOSFET Power Amplifier
Amplifier parameters

Ευχαριστω

----------


## VaselPi

Συγχαρητήρια για την ωραία και προσεγμένη κατασκευή. 
Ένα πρόβλημα - λάθος βλέπω στο Σχηματικό. Όπως αναφέρει και ο *maouna*, το λάθος εντοπίζεται στις παράλληλα συνδεδεμένες ζένερ. 
Σύμφωνα με το Σχηματικό, στα 100 Ω, «πέφτουν» 6 βολτ, που σημαίνει ότι το ρεύμα τους είναι 60 mA. Πιθανότερα, το ρεύμα αυτό δε θα μοιραστεί στα 2, δηλαδή από 30 mA. Αν ρίξετε μία ματιά στα χαρακτηριστικά του ζένερ 1Ν 5368Β, των 5 βατ, θα δείτε ότι αναφέρουν τάσεις: 

Min. 44,65 V
Nom. 47 V
Max. 49,36 V

± 2,5 βολτ γύρω από τα 47, είναι πολλά όταν πρόκειται για παράλληλη σύνδεση 2 ζένερ. Είναι πολύ πιθανό, τα 60 mA να τα φορτωθεί μόνο μία ζένερ. Σε W, αυτό είναι 3 W. Καθώς η ζένερ είναι των 5 W, μάλλον θα τα αντέχει, αλλά θα λειτουργεί οριακά, καθώς θα υπερθερμαίνεται, λόγω μικρής επιφάνειας που έχει. Έχει νόημα η μία ζένερ να αφαιρεθεί, ενώ στην άλλη, να μπει ψύκτρα, με εμβαδόν επιφάνειας 4 φορές μεγαλύτερο της ζένερ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

mikemtb (24-11-19)

----------


## Alex.137

Κύριε Βασίλη υπολογίζοντας το ρεύμα μέσω της πτώσης τάσης επάνω στην αντίσταση των 100Ωμ ξεχνάτε να προσμετρήσετε την κατανάλωση σε ρεύμα του διαφορικού αλλά και του driver και η οποία είναι αρκετά mA.

  Συνεπώς η κατανάλωση στις ζένερ σίγουρα δεν είναι 60 mA.

 Και εγώ δεν συμφωνώ με τις ζένερ παράλληλα για τους λόγους που λέτε και εσείς αλλά, σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση θα προτιμούσα να συνδέσω δύο μικρότερης τιμής (σε Volt) σε σειρά έτσι ώστε με αυτόν τον τρόπο να μπορέσω να αυξήσω την επιφάνεια ψύξης τους.


 Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος.

----------

VaselPi (24-11-19)

----------


## VaselPi

Είναι σωστή η παρατήρηση. Αλλά τα ρεύματα αυτά δεν τα ξέχασα, απλώς τα αγνόησα. Προσεγγιστικοί ήταν οι υπολογισμοί, ακόμη και 47 βολτ, τα θεώρησα 50. Άλλωστε, στο Σχηματικό, τα 1,5 και 5,5 mA, «βγάζουν μάτι».
Βασίλειος.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους.Σπύρο τα mosfet εξόδου από που τα προμηθεύτηκες;

----------


## nkarama

> Το σχεδιο ειχε κυκλοφορησει στο purediy.gr με την ονομασια Mashenka και αργοτερα Bianka ή το αντιστροφο
> 
> 
> Το υλοποιησα, το μετρησα και το βαφτισα Fiaska.



Το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν Mashenka (κόλλημα του Νίκου) και πλακέτες για αυτό είχε φτιάξει και ο moutoulos. Δεν θυμάμαι να είχε κάνενα πυκνωτή τουλάχιστον στην Mashenka version. Τν Bianca δεν την θυμάμαι καθόλου....

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν Mashenka (κόλλημα του Νίκου) και πλακέτες για αυτό είχε φτιάξει και ο moutoulos. Δεν θυμάμαι να είχε κάνενα πυκνωτή τουλάχιστον στην Mashenka version. Τν Bianca δεν την θυμάμαι καθόλου....



https://www.moutoulos.com/eshop/adve...outoulos-.html

----------


## spirakos

> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους.Σπύρο τα mosfet εξόδου από που τα προμηθεύτηκες;



Απο Ebay Αγγλιας πριν 2 χρονια, δεν υπαρχει πλεον το λινκ

----------


## 744

Το Q3 νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε:

1. Να είναι μεγαλύτερης ισχύος
2. Να είναι σε θερμική επαφή με τα ισχύος ή με την ψύκτρα τους ώστε να υπάρχει θερμική σταθερότητα.

Θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα ηρεμίας στην αρχή, μετά από 20 λεπτά σε λειτουργία αλλά χωρίς οδήγηση και μετά από άλλα 20 λεπτά με αρκετή ισχύ.

Στον διαφορικό ενισχυτή θεωρώ απαραίτητη μια πηγή ρεύματος έστω με ένα τρανσίστορ, αντίσταση και κόκκινο LED, από την απλούστερη "πηγή ρεύματος" που είναι η R6.

Το κύκλωμα είναι προκλητικά απλό για να το αγνοήσει κανείς αλλά όπως προαναφέρθηκε επικίνδυνο επίσης.

----------


## KOKAR

Αν σε πάρει μυρωδιά ο Νίκος Πετράλ...

Και δει και το blower που έβαλες θα σε χτυπήσει αλύπητα!  :Smile:

----------


## spirakos

> Αν σε πάρει μυρωδιά ο Νίκος Πετράλ...
> 
> Και δει και το blower που έβαλες θα σε χτυπήσει αλύπητα!



Καλημερα Κωστα
Το ανεμιστηρι ειναι παθητικο, λειτουργει με υποπιεση που δημιουργειται απο τη διαφορα ζεστου/κρυου αερα

----------


## nyannaco

> Καλημερα Κωστα
> Το ανεμιστηρι ειναι παθητικο, λειτουργει με υποπιεση που δημιουργειται απο τη διαφορα ζεστου/κρυου αερα



Δεν το κατάλαβα, τί νόημα έχει η ύπαρξή του τότε; Τί παραπάνω δίνει από ένα άνοιγμα με σίτα;

----------


## p270

> Καλημερα Κωστα
> Το ανεμιστηρι ειναι παθητικο, λειτουργει με υποπιεση που δημιουργειται απο τη διαφορα ζεστου/κρυου αερα



Πώς λειτουργεί δηλαδή;

----------


## d.antonis

Φιλε σπυρο ,το φιλτρο εισοδου του ρευματος ,εχει εννοια? Εννοω οτι μπηκε διοτι πραγματι κανει δουλεια ή προληπτικα? Μπραβο κι απο εμενα ,πολυ καλη δουλεια by the way. μ'αρεσει το μπουτον on-off, Eχω κι εγω στα σκαρια να φτιαξω 5-6 τελικους ,με υλικα που εχω ,και μ΄'αρεσει η ιδεα αυτη. Εχω ξηλωσει απο φωτοτυπικα κατι πολυ καλα μπουτον matsushita με χαλκινες επαφες και διαφορα ρελε SSR και ψαχνομαι κι εγω για τετοια. KEEP WALKING....

----------


## spirakos

> Δεν το κατάλαβα, τί νόημα έχει η ύπαρξή του τότε; Τί παραπάνω δίνει από ένα άνοιγμα με σίτα;







> Πώς λειτουργεί δηλαδή;



Κανονικα λειτουργει παιδες, δειτε το θεμα απο την αρχη. Χιουμοριστικη απαντηση στο σχολιο του Κωστα ηταν που γνωριζει τον Νικο Π.






> Φιλε σπυρο ,το φιλτρο εισοδου του ρευματος ,εχει εννοια? Εννοω οτι μπηκε διοτι πραγματι κανει δουλεια ή προληπτικα?



Αυτο μπηκε επειδη απλα μπορουσα. Δεν χρειαζεται γιατι δεν εχω τιποτα υψισυχνο φασαριοζικο ουτε και η συσκευη εκπεμπει
Εχω κανει δοκιμες σε πολλα μηχανηματα με πολλα τετοια φιλτρα. Δεν υπαρχει απολυτως κανενα ακουστο αποτελεσμα στη δικη μου περιπτωση

----------


## Alex.137

> Το Q3 νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε:
> 
> 1. Να είναι μεγαλύτερης ισχύος
> 2. Να είναι σε θερμική επαφή με τα ισχύος ή με την ψύκτρα τους ώστε να υπάρχει θερμική σταθερότητα.
> 
> Θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα ηρεμίας στην αρχή, μετά από 20 λεπτά σε λειτουργία αλλά χωρίς οδήγηση και μετά από άλλα 20 λεπτά με αρκετή ισχύ.
> 
> Στον διαφορικό ενισχυτή θεωρώ απαραίτητη μια πηγή ρεύματος έστω με ένα τρανσίστορ, αντίσταση και κόκκινο LED, από την απλούστερη "πηγή ρεύματος" που είναι η R6.
> 
> Το κύκλωμα είναι προκλητικά απλό για να το αγνοήσει κανείς αλλά όπως προαναφέρθηκε επικίνδυνο επίσης.



                            Τα Lateral Mosfets είναι εξαρτήματα με αρνητικό θερμικό συντελεστή, δηλαδή ανεβάζουν το Rdson όσο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία τους και για αυτό δεν χρειάζονται θερμοκρασιακή αντιστάθμιση.

 Για τον λόγο αυτό το τρανζίστορ που ελέγχει το ρεύμα δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι βιδωμένο επάνω στην ψύκτρα, όπως συνήθως γνωρίζουμε από ενισχυτές που είναι κατασκευασμένοι με εξαρτήματα θετικού θερμικού συντελεστή. 


  Μια πιο εξελιγμένη σχεδίαση με πηγή ρεύματος σίγουρα θα έδινε στον ενισχυτή πολύ καλύτερη σταθερότητα κυρίως σε υψηλές στάθμες.


 Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος.

----------


## 744

Ναι ΟΚ για τα νέα Lateral Mosfets. Αλλά αυτά που έχει το κύκλωμα είναι καταργημένα παλιά Mosfet που δεν έχουν τις καλές προδιαγραφές των Exicon, αν και είναι σχεδιασμένα για εφαρμογές ήχου. Στα data sheet τους έχουν διαφορές από τα Lateral Mosfet. Επίσης κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος αν αυτά που αγόρασε από το ebay, για παράδειγμα, είναι γνήσια (αμφιβάλλω, αφού καταργήθηκαν) ή κακά αντίγραφα (http://www.suzyj.net/2017/02/more-fakes.html).

Αυτό λοιπόν με ανησυχεί λίγο.

----------


## spirakos

Εφτασε και το κινεζικο tact button
Ελπιζω να μην εχω πεσει σε μαϊμου μοσφετ και να μην εκραγουν τα BC

----------


## maouna

καλο θα ήταννα εχεις κ μια προστασια απο dc στα ηχεια σου.

----------


## KOKAR

Και ένας πυροσβεστήρας δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα!  :Smile:

----------


## 744

Καθόλου! Μια φορά στην επισκευή ενός UPS έσκασαν τα υπόλοιπα mosfet και έγινε παρανάλωμα του πυρός πάνω στον πάγκο! Όπου φύγει φύγει!

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Πω, Πω Πω, ωραία πράματα. Η μόνη ένσταση είναι ότι θα το προτιμούσα με τοροιδή. Τώρα σχεδιάζω κι εγώ έναν τρανζιστοράτο, λίγο μικρότερο. Σου εύχομαι να τον χαρείς και να μας φωνάξεις να τον ακούσουμε κι εμείς.
Άντε κι έναν προενισχυτή

----------


## spirakos

> Πω, Πω Πω, ωραία πράματα. Η μόνη ένσταση είναι ότι θα το προτιμούσα με τοροιδή. Τώρα σχεδιάζω κι εγώ έναν τρανζιστοράτο, λίγο μικρότερο. Σου εύχομαι να τον χαρείς και να μας φωνάξεις να τον ακούσουμε κι εμείς.
> Άντε κι έναν προενισχυτή



Γεια σου Γιωργο, μετ/στη & τροφοδοτικο τα ειχα ηδη, ετσι και προχωρησα στη κατασκευη
Οποτε θες στειλε μου να ερθεις να ακουσεις

----------

